# Toy Stuffing - what do you use



## KnittingGran (Nov 23, 2011)

What do you use for stuffing toys? For years I bought the expensive "proper" toy stuffing until a friend told me she always bought pillows (with polyester stuffing) and used that instead - much cheaper - so that's what I do now.


----------



## Christine Dix (Jan 31, 2011)

I do the same, seems cheaper to me :thumbup: and it works the same


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I also use the same and it works well


----------



## brenda1946 (Mar 18, 2011)

KnittingGran said:


> What do you use for stuffing toys? For years I bought the expensive "proper" toy stuffing until a friend told me she always bought pillows (with polyester stuffing) and used that instead - much cheaper - so that's what I do now.


I usually stuff my toys with clean old duvet, pillow or cushion filling. My friends always let me have their old ones after they have washed them and no longer need them.


----------



## Janet.Sar (Jun 29, 2011)

brenda1946 said:


> KnittingGran said:
> 
> 
> > What do you use for stuffing toys? For years I bought the expensive "proper" toy stuffing until a friend told me she always bought pillows (with polyester stuffing) and used that instead - much cheaper - so that's what I do now.
> ...


That's what I do too Brenda. It's exactly the same quality stuff - polyester hollow-fibre. But once they put it in a little bag and call it 'Toy Filling' - the price increases by four times or more!!


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

KnittingGran said:


> What do you use for stuffing toys? For years I bought the expensive "proper" toy stuffing until a friend told me she always bought pillows (with polyester stuffing) and used that instead - much cheaper - so that's what I do now.


I wish I could find cheap pillows... I buy the quality stuffing - there are a few types available. Some are cut up sponge - I avoid that stuff since it breaks down too fast. There are two types of the polyester stuffing - one has more memory than the other - that is, you can squish one down, and it takes forever to fluff up again if it ever does, and the other one, you use a lot less stuffing because it stays puffy. You can squish and squeeze and it fluffs back to shape right away.

Hm, maybe I should just make my own pillows.... Since a bag of stuffing bigger than any pillow I've seen costs less than any pillow I've seen....


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi,
I also use the least expensive I can find.
But I do "line" the toy with an old panty hose. I cut a lenght to fit, say the leg portion, and stuff the poly into the panty hose and then into the toy. Keeps its shape and also prevents little fingers from pulling out the stuffing.

Enjoy you toy stuffing.
Linda


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

I do a lot of colorwork crochet, and save all the little snips of yarn that result from finishing, then use them to stuff toys in darker yarn so nothing shows through. For anything pale, like white or pink, I use fiberfill. I like the idea of using old pillows, though - nice to repurpose once they're too lumpy to sleep on instead of using them as dog beds :- )


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

I cutup old pantyhose and use them for stuffing. My sister saves the lint from her dryer and uses that for stuffing.


----------



## Paula - Sussex UK (Mar 26, 2011)

Brilliant suggestion about using panty hose/tights as a further barrier. To date I have always knitted toys in no thicker than 4ply and even then on small diameter needles for the same reason.


----------



## frostyfranny (Jul 29, 2011)

I save all the bits of yarn cut off after sewing up and any odd bits I have left over after knitting. Of course this can only be used when stuffing something dark otherwise it shows through.I usually buy the proper toy stuffing but the other day somebody gave me a very large worn knitted 'builder' and when I unstuffed it I finished up with 2 carrier bags full so no need to buy any for a long while


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

I always line the toys i make with old pantie hose, since i caught my gd when small trying to pull the stuffing out and eat it.


----------



## TerrysCrafts (Dec 27, 2011)

If I want a firm stuffing for toys, I use chopped wool. All my knitting ends and scraps are chopped into tiny pieces. This works well for knitted balls and more solid toys. For soft baby toys, I use polyfil, torn into small bit and shred before stuffing. Hope this helps.


----------



## kpwatson (Jan 28, 2011)

I have always used polyester stuffing , also, but recently bought some bamboo stuffing that is quite nice. It seems smoother and less bumpy. My concern is when the toy calls for polypellets. I worry that they can work their way through the stitches. Like the idea of lining with pantyhose!!
Kathy in Colorado


----------



## welderhead (Mar 11, 2011)

I am fortunate enough to raise Alpacas, and use the "second" cuts for stuffing. Just pick thru it and wash and vola, you have the softest stuffing known to man. Or Woman, SORRY!!!!


KnittingGran said:


> What do you use for stuffing toys? For years I bought the expensive "proper" toy stuffing until a friend told me she always bought pillows (with polyester stuffing) and used that instead - much cheaper - so that's what I do now.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

I also save all my old yarn snippits and use them too...and when I make ring bearer pillows I even cut-up yarn..as it, shapes nicer and the pillow has to be flat but firm and that works better...sometimes the poly-fill is too puffy for my projects.


----------



## nit witty (Dec 29, 2011)

Once I bought some little pellets from Michael's for stuffing a toy. They were lightweight, unlike nylons. I kind of liked the result.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

I don't make toys, but I had just bought a bag of Poly-Fil stuffing at Michaels, as I am going to make an Angry Birds Pig Hat for my Grandson, and needed a very small amount for the pig's nose. I was wondering what I wold do with the rest of it. My nephew suggested that I could use it to re-stuff the stuffed toys my two doggies got for Christmas. They were cheap, and the seams were not firmly sewed, and the dogs had great fun "killing" and eviscerating them! *LOL* We have re-sewn the toys several times, gathering up what of the original stuffing we could find each time, but some extra stuffing to put in them to fill the more tightly is a good idea! I might also knit some stuffed toys for them, since they seem to go through them so quickly.


----------



## janette777 (Jun 11, 2011)

Here in Canada, if you want to sell anything stuffed you have to have a registered home business label stating you used only new, white stuffing. Years ago, we could get away with using clean old pantyhose, yarn, wool or anything else we could find. Now if we make quilts for charity they have to be labelled with exactly what is used and it has to be new and white. Of course, gifts to friends, selling to neighbors etc you can still get away with the old methods.


----------

